# Algun esquema de amplificador con transistores D718 y B688



## yuccez (Ene 14, 2013)

que tal? pues miren tengo en mi poder 4 transistores, dos de cada uno y me gustaria saber si se puede armar algun amplificador con ellos, lo importante es darles uso y que no esten arrumbados, ya busque mucho y no encontre informacion acerca de ellos, por eso pido ayuda a los conocedores, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2013)

Buscaste aunque sea los datasheets ?


----------



## yuccez (Ene 14, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Buscaste aunque sea los datasheets ?



los busque, pero no encuentro nada referente a lo que busco, espero que alguien tenga algo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2013)

Agregale 2S antes


----------



## yuccez (Ene 14, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Agregale 2S antes



acabo de googlear asi como me dices y solo encuentro aspectos generales de los transistores, seguire buscando haber si encuentro alguna aplicacion para un amplificador, gracias dosmetros


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 14, 2013)

Aca mira 
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp_estereo_250w.pdf
http://www.slideshare.net/Videorockola/amplificador-monofnico-de-400-watts


----------



## yuccez (Ene 14, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> Aca mira
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp_estereo_250w.pdf
> http://www.slideshare.net/Videorockola/amplificador-monofnico-de-400-watts



gracias, efectivamente vi esos temas, pero ahi usan esos transistores como excitadores de otros transistores y lo que yo busco es que esos transistores (d718 y b688) sean la etapa principal de un amplificador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2013)

Te da para un 50 + 50 o para un 100 mono


----------



## yuccez (Ene 14, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te da para un 50 + 50 o para un 100 mono



me vendrian geniales cualquiera de los dos amplis que mencionas, pero hasta ahorita no he encontrado ningun diagrama o tema que hable de ellos


----------

